# real plants with fake ?



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok i just got this idea of adding one or two real plants to my 10 gal . but am kinda scared to do it. never had real plants in a tank before so what is some advice you all can give me about it? here is my ten gal. :betta:


----------



## robjh22 (Jul 19, 2010)

There is no problem mixing them. The problem is getting enough light to the plants to make sure they are healthy without triggering an algae outbreak. You get into this deal where you are buying lights for the plants, then algae killing snails for the algae that comes from the light, then snail killing snails for the snails, then snail killing fish for those snails, and it never ends. Here is an idea: put the plants in small pots, lay gravel atop the soil in the plants, and then set the pots in the tank so you don't have to start with new substrate. I read about that here and did it myself. Seems to be working.

Also think about low light plants that can live on natural light, or you'll be dealing with algae.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

It's nowhere near that complex to start...

start of with the staple low light plants, anubias, java fern, maybe some java moss, all easy plants that require little light, almost all stock tank lids can grow them, albeit slowly, without the need for any additional ferts or co2.

go for it


----------



## robjh22 (Jul 19, 2010)

Won't he have to change his substrate?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For the plants listed, the substrate is fine. These will get everything they need from the water column instead of the gravel.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Go for it! You will be happy you did. My tanks that are planted, which now is all of them except my cichlid tank have live plants. It has slowly to this point become almost as much about making the aquascape as beautiful as you can as it is the fish themselves. I take a lot of pride in my planted tanks. Oh and I use gravel.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

robjh22 said:


> Won't he have to change his substrate?


nope, that rock would make a great mounting point for an anubias, just tie it on there, I would put it on the back of the rock so you can hide the roots and you're done

even easier would be to take the rock out and use a dab of superglue to glue the plant to it


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

wow such great advice and ideas thanks i will defiantly look into those plants ^^


----------



## robjh22 (Jul 19, 2010)

> I would put it on the back of the rock so you can hide *the roots* and you're done


Okay, thanks. Don't mean to beat a dead horse or anything, but ... isn't the purpose of roots to ingest nutrients? Or are they just for physical anchoring in a stream bed (in nature, I mean)? 

It sounds like these things could just float on top of the water.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Your light fixture that came with your tank is probably ok for low light plants but the bulb may be at the wrong light spectrum. If it is, you should replace it with a 6,500k bulb.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

All of the plants suggested are actually going to take nutrients from the water column. You can kill or severly slow the plants growth by burying their roots. But the fact they don't get "planted" is one reason these plants are so neat.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

robjh22 said:


> Okay, thanks. Don't mean to beat a dead horse or anything, but ... isn't the purpose of roots to ingest nutrients? Or are they just for physical anchoring in a stream bed (in nature, I mean)?
> 
> It sounds like these things could just float on top of the water.


The java fern and anubias will have thread like parts extending from the rhizome, which is basically the stem. You will want the rhizome above the substrate for water movement and light to get to. The root like threads will attach themselves to whatever you tie it off to. Thats all they are for is anchoring the plant to things. You can bury them, but make sure the rhizome is not buried.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

And there is so many different ways to attach the plants. You can place a stone on top of the plant for a short time. Then the when the roots attach remove the rock. I've also used rubber bands, zip ties, cotton thread, fishing line. I mean there are so many ways. And if you find a nice rock or piece of driftwood these plants are so nice to attach.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok you guys have sold me i'm going to go for it !XD


----------



## jacksparly (Feb 4, 2014)

The plants are so beautiful seems to be as real ones..Very nice....


----------



## jacksparly (Feb 4, 2014)

betta83 said:


> wow such great advice and ideas thanks i will defiantly look into those plants ^^


My pleasure...


----------



## jacksparly (Feb 4, 2014)

betta83 said:


> ok i just got this idea of adding one or two real plants to my 10 gal . but am kinda scared to do it. never had real plants in a tank before so what is some advice you all can give me about it? here is my ten gal. :betta:


The idea you got and the way you created seems to be like a plant out side ...but,it's actually in an aquarium right..


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep still a work in progress


----------



## jacksparly (Feb 4, 2014)

betta83 said:


> Yep still a work in progress


Very nice ...


----------

